# Nissan T3 turbo



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I came across this item on e-bay. I am considering it. What do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1841832748


----------

